# Bangkok Dangerous



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Which watch was Nicolas Cage wearing in the movie? Was it just a prop?


----------



## codlord (Jun 20, 2008)

Not seem the movie, but according this:
http://www.horomundi.com/forum/showthread.php?t=390

It's a Ventura V-Tec Sigma. If that's right then probably talking of a price of around $2000 US or £1000 UK

Official Ventura site (www.ventura.ch) currently goes nowhere.

Is this it?








http://www.luxist.com/2006/03/19/v-tec-sigma-watch/

Or this? For sale here as WUS!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

he' wearing a watch? I couldn't take my eyes off his terrible wig/hair thing. Actually, I haven't seen it. Just had to comment about his atrocious hair!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

It was a sad day for digital watch fans, but Ventura went out of business.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes, that's the watch. And Ventura is out of business already? That bloody haircut......


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is a letter from Pierre Nobs, the founder of Ventura:

_Dear Friends,__today, on the 12th of November, the receiver of the bankrupt Ventura Design on Time conducted an auction to sell the entire assets including the brand and the stock._
_While I tried hard to get back the control, I stood no chance against the highest bidder, the US corporation Swiss Watch International SWI, who as of now is the new owner._
_I am sure that this is good news to those seeking a bargain._
_For me as the founder of Ventura, this is the moment to say goodbye to you; thank you for your loyal support over all these many years. You will understand that I will now first take some distance from the events of today._
_There are yet many ideas, innovations and designs that are ready to stun the watch community and I have been encouraged to create a new and even bolder corporation; let me think about this for a while. I will publish on this site a new URL with a different name soon, on which I will keep you posted regarding my plans._
_For now, I remain truly yours,_
*Pierre Nobs*
*Founder of Ventura*​


----------



## overthetop (Sep 30, 2008)

gloster said:


> It was a sad day for digital watch fans, but Ventura went out of business.


Not just that Ventura went out of business in November 2007, Hannes Wettstein passed away on July 4.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

IMHO, Ventura had a wonderful and distinctive design. IMHO, it is his prices are what killed the brand. I wonder what a company like seiko could do with this idea of putting the rotor and microgenerator on a separate plane from the rest of the watch.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't forget the control wheel; I love that part of the watch.


----------

